# Need help picking first Rifle



## 125C&gt;&lt;BerSerk (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello, 
Me and and a couple other buddies looking to all pitch in some cash to grab a good quality air rifle. I was pretty much put in charge of figuring out which one we would buy. I looked all around the internet and felt that i couldn't really trust the description given by the sites selling the rifles, and reviews of the rifles didn't really contain the information i was looking for. I read through the archives to check and see that stuff like this hadn't came up, but i didn't really find an old topic that applied to me, but i did notice there seemed to be alot of expertise. So ill just get on with what i need help with.

We are pretty much looking for break barrels out of convience to just grab it and go and not need to have a supply of co2 or any other fuel. We are looking for a rifle to shoot targets like cans, bottles, etc. Range wise I'm hoping something like 50yds+ isn't an unreal distance to shoot. The real motive for the gun in the first place is being able to see who can shoot the most accurate. Something like out of the movie shooter, with Mark Wahlberg, like judging the shot variables of wind, distance and having good shooting discipline. I'm not sure which, but if .177 is more accurate than .22 or vice versa, we are looking for reliable consistent shots that we can adjust to better hit the mark.

Our budges is somewhere around 300$ but a 100 bucks more or less wouldn't hurt in order to get what we are looking for. The guns i have been looking at are Crosman Nitro pistons i know they have been out for like a year now, and if anyone who uses one can give some unbiased* advice on them that would be appreciated.

*not trying to sound insulting, but i'm sure just like in the gaming industry, one im more Familiar with. The airgun crowd has its share of fanboys who wouldn't bash their brand.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like you need an RWS-34. It's an entry level German springer. Much better quality than any Crosman, Gamo, Sheridan, and Daisy. You can find them for around $220. To step up in quality and resale value, German Weihrauch HW50S (around $370) and HW95 (same as Beeman R9, around $470) are awesome springers. Super accurate, excellent Rekord trigger, great resale value, reliable and long-lasting. These can easily print sub-inch groups at 50 yards, been there, done that.


----------



## 125C&gt;&lt;BerSerk (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for your help and input, it's greatly appreciated. 
I have a couple of follow up questions, should i go with a .177 version or .22? 
Also am i better off getting one with a scope or should i buy one separately?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

You are welcome :beer: I am glad you asked. If you plan on hunting, go with .22. Otherwise .177 will do what you want with much flatter trajectory.

Never ever buy rifles already with scopes. The reason for this is that they always put crappy glass to jack up the price for the whole package. Another reason is that you might want to put the scope that YOU like/want instead of something chosen by somebody else. The scope on a springer has to be tough to withstand bi-directional recoil and be able to focus down to airgun distances. By the way, if you do go with RWS 34, you'd need a drooper Weaver mount for it.
Don't hesitate to ask more questions. I hope someone else will chime in.....always glad to help a fellow airgunner...


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep. The RWS 34 is the gun for you. I've been eyeing one for a while.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with the RWS 34 recommendations. Airguns of Arizona has the 34 Panther Pro as a full package deal for $199 right now. I ordered one, got it and it shoots well and the RWS scope on it is a decent one, not junk.

These rifles are classics. They last, shoot well and with the synthetic black stock the look good and can take a beating like sitting in a pickup getting bounced around a bit.

If you want to spend a bit more the same outfit, AofA(no, I don't work for them, just buy some stuff from them) has the RWS Model 52 side cocking magnum rifle for a about $280. It is the upscale version of the Model 48, a classic with a lot of power. Just upgraded stock with checkering. I have a Model 48 from the mid 80's and it is great. I got it turbo tuned two years ago and it shoots smoother and better than ever. Had it for a bit more than 20 years without any problems at all. The side cocking is nice for a lot of stuff but it is personal preference, both that and break barrel work well.

If you went with the Model 52 you would need to get a scope. If you went with the Panther pro it is all there in one package... just go out and shoot using the scope. You can always upgrade if you find you don't like it. I am keeping mine as it matches the rifle very well. Am hitting blackbirds at 40 yard ranges regularly with it so no complaints here. Either of these two will save you money, you will have a good German air rifle and cash left over to buy pellets. Right now WalMart is changing over to better grade pellets and Crosman Premier Hollow Points are in stock in both .177 and .22. For my .177 Panther Pro they work very well. For my .177 Marauder I get the heavier 10.5grain domed pellets.

Have fun. There are many fine rifles to choose from. Getting a good one at the start means if you don't really 'fit' with it you don't lose much in selling it to try another.


----------



## 125C&gt;&lt;BerSerk (Jun 7, 2010)

Well thanks for all the input guys. I'll most likely go with the RWS 34 to start off. I have a feeling though that it won't be the last one I buy.


----------

